# RP's Cutting Journal



## Guest (Mar 18, 2010)

So after a while of browsing and posting on this site I thought it would be a good idea to start a journal and get some feedback on my training. Some basic details to start:

*Height*: 6'1

*Weight*: 82kg

*BF%*: 17% (approx.)

*Goal*: 8-10% BF.

*Timeframe*: 17 weeks.

*Diet*: Keto;

M1: 4 whole scrambled eggs, 30g whey, 1tbsp extra virgin olive oil

PWO: 50g whey, 5-10g glutamine, 1 tbsp extra virgin olive oil

M2: 250g chicken with onions, peppers, green salad

M3: 250g chicken with broccoli

M4: 250g salmon with spring onions and broccoli

Snack: 1tbsp natural peanut butter

Pre-bed: 30g casein, 5-10g glutamine

4L water per day (excluding shakes)

*Training*: 3-day split; 4x8

Monday - Back & Biceps

Wednesday - Chest & Triceps

Friday - Delts, Traps & Legs

1hr fasted morning CV on non-weights days (HR: 130-135)

Looking forward to keeping a log of this and hopefully will get some good feedback and constructive criticism along the way.

R


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2010)

I will start posting training details as of tomorrow after my shoulders and legs session (tomorrow morning is also my weigh in after week 2 of keto, so will be interested to see how that goes). My one drawback this week was caving in to a pint of Guinness last night in celebration of St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2010)

So weighed in this morning at *12st 7.5lbs*, which is a 1lb drop for the week, obviously not as big a drop as the first week, but heading in the right direction. Off to train now then will post workout afterwards.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2010)

Just done shoulders and legs workout as follows:

*Smith Machine Military Press*: 20,8,8,7,6

*DB Arnold Press*: 8,8,8,7

*Cable side raises*: 8,8,6,6

*DB Shrugs*: 8,8,8,8 (frustrating workout, felt I wasn't pushing myself but grip let me down with the DBs)

*Leg Extension*: 4x8

*Leg Curl*: 4x8

*Leg Press*: 3x8

*Seated Calf Raise*: 4x8

Not a hugely great workout if I'm honest, needed my spotter for the Arnolds so wasn't as successful there and as mentioned, shrugs were poor.


----------



## dom_dc (Feb 27, 2010)

Will be keeping an eye on this, good luck!


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2010)

Another weigh in this morning after the 24 hour carb-load. Weighed in at *12st 9.5lbs* so an increase of 2lbs - not sure if this suggests I didn't load up enough as I'd have expected it to be more... BF% at this stage, according to the scales is 14.9%.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2010)

Can anyone shed any light on whether the digital scales that indicate BF% are accurate? For some reason I just don't trust them...


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

rdfp22 said:


> Can anyone shed any light on whether the digital scales that indicate BF% are accurate? For some reason I just don't trust them...


They are full of $hit.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2010)

Mikazagreat said:


> They are full of $hit.


That's what I thought :lol:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

They mean absolutly nothing mate! I'm gonna follow this thread though, we have very similar goals so will be interested! and we have the exact same split! All the best bud..


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2010)

Cheers buddy, yeah I saw from your thread that we seem to be doing the same thing, so keep me posted mate. P.S. Is it sad that I'm ridiculously excited about back/biceps day tomorrow, I literally can't wait


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

good luck bro

cutting is hard work

hope all goes well


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

oliver Roberts said:


> good luck bro
> 
> cutting is hard work
> 
> hope all goes well


Thanks mate


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

Today's workout was *Back and Biceps*

*Deadlifts* 10, 8, 8, 6, 3, 3, 1

*Lat Pulldown* 8, 8, 8, 8

*Seated Cable Row* 8, 8, 7, 4

*Close Grip Pulldown* 8, 8, 8, 6

*Preachers* 8, 8, 8, 8

*Hammers* 8, 8, 8, 8

*Single Cable Curls* 8, 8, 8, 8

*Barbell Curls* 6, 6, 6, 6

Good workout today, really feeling it already. Deadlifts weren't brilliant as lost my grip towards the end (seems to be a recurring problem for me) but will be working on that soon.

:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

Deadlifts from this morning have already got my back aching! Was my first time doing them and really feeling it, but hugely enjoyed doing them, will definitely be staying in my program for good. One question though, saw some guy doing his off of boxes. Now when I did mine I found it tough going all the way to the floor and back up again, so wondered if for someone my height (6ft1) it would be better to use a box or is it more beneficial to go all the way to floor and back up?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

Completed 45 minutes fasted cardio this morning, was tough, due to aching ALL over from deadlifts yesterday (love the feeling though). Was gonna do shoulders this afternoon but was too tired so decided to throw those in on thurs instead.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2010)

Trained *Chest and Triceps*:

*Incline DB Flyes* 15, 8, 8, 8, 8.

*Incline DB Press* 8, 8, 8, 8.

*Chest Press* 8, 8, 8, 6. (couldn't get on the flat bench due to a load of kids and various PT sessions

*Dips* 4x10

*Rope Pulldown* 8, 8, 8, 6.

*CGBP* 8, 8, 8, 6.

Fairly good workout today, gym was annoyingly busy with school kids and Exeter City FC so made some exercise substitutions to avoid waiting.

Missed a meal last night due to having to go to the library to do my last uni assignment - same again tonight but will remember to take a shake with me this time!

Back has just about stopped aching from deads on Monday and am starting to see the benefits of the keto - which is encouraging.


----------



## woozam (Mar 10, 2010)

Good luck mate

I'll keep watching for progress :thumbup1:

Wooz


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2010)

woozam said:


> Good luck mate
> 
> I'll keep watching for progress :thumbup1:
> 
> Wooz


Thanks buddy, appreciate you having a read.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2010)

45 minutes fasted cardio done this morning - nothing else to report really other than can't wait for refeed tomorrow!


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

*Legs* trained this morning. Couldn't do shoulders as have basically ****ed them up and have been advised not to do pressing until I have seen a physio, which will be this week.

*Leg Extension* 10,10,10 (warm-up)

*Leg Press* 8, 8, 8, 8.

*Leg Curl* 8, 8, 8, 6.

*Calf Raises* 8, 8, 8, 8, 8.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

Oh, nearly forgot, weighed in at 12st 6lbs this morning pre-workout. Another 1lb or so drop for the week.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

Right, well after some advice from BIGJOE it seems that I have been going about my training slightly wrong, so am changing it up a little!

*New Training*

Sunday LEGS

(Leg Press, Hamstring Curls, Calf Raises)

Monday PUSH

(Flat BB Bench, Incline DB Flyes, Incline DB Bench, Dips, EZ Skullcrushers, Rope Pushdowns, Seated Arnolds, Shoulder Press)

Tuesday PULL

(OH Deadlifts, WG Lat Pulldown, CG Seated Cable Row, EZ Preacher Curls, DB Hammer Curls, BB Curls, DB Shrugs)

Friday DEPLETION

(Full-body circuit training - not really sure what to do on this yet, so if anybody has any advice it would be appreciated).

Cardio will be 1hr fasted every morning, except Sunday.

*Refeed* will be immediately after Friday depletion workout for 24 hours.

Hopefully will see the fat fly off with this!


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

Post refeed weigh in was 12st 7.8lbs but using different scales so not sure how accurate that will be in comparison to pre refeed weight.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

Right - well today I went to join a new gym as I've moved home from uni for the time being. So went around and found this awesome little spit & sawdust gym down a side street, negotiated a great deal on the membership and had a free session today.

Trained *Back and Biceps*

Front Pulldown 10, 8, 8, 6.

Deadlifts 10, 8, 5, 3.

BOR 10, 8, 8, 6.

Wide Grip Seated Row 8, 8, 6, 6.

Preachers 10, 8, 8, 8.

Cable Bar Curls 10, 8, 6, 6.

Seated Hammers 8, 8, 6, 6.

Really good session. New gym, nice people, everyone in there is there to train and not **** around so was really good.

Back tomorrow for Push day!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

lookin goood bro, post your weights too though mate. Would like to see how much you're lifting!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

Tuesday's Workout: *PUSH*

Pec-Deck 12 x 6 plates, 12 x 6 plates, 12 x 6 plates, 8 x 6 plates

Chest Press 12 x 60kg, 12 x 65kg, 12 x 70kg

Incline Bench 12 x 50kg, 12 x 60kg, 12 x 70kg

Chest Press was weird, new gym, new machine, couldn't quite get to grips with the handle positioning or the weights, so next week just gonna go back to normal flat bench.

Rope Pressdown 12 x 5 plates, 12 x 5 plates, 12 x 5 plates

Skullcrushers 12 x 20kg, 12 x 25kg, 12 x 30kg

Dips 12 x BW, 9 x BW, 8 x BW (absolutely knackered by now!)

Skullcrushers were fairly weak, first time I've done these without a spotter and using the EZ bar rather than cables so kept it fairly light. By the time I got to dips my tri's and chest were absolutely destroyed, this high volume training is savage - massive pump though.

Shoulder Press 12 x 32kg, 12 x 41kg, 12 x 50kg

Again on the shoulder press, still getting used to the machines so started light and increased it, could definitely have gone higher though. Wanted to keep it fairly low given it's my first time doing high volume.

By the end of this workout I was absolutely wrecked and had a great pump!

Next week hope will be able to up the weights having got a bit more of a feel for the new gym equipment and where everything is etc.

Just bought a static bike as well - put that in my room in front of MTV makes my morning fasted cardio bearable :thumb:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks for posting your weights there mate, looking pretty strong! Keep it up bud you're doing really well.

I hate chest press full stop man, definitely stick to the flat bench as you said 

Sounds like a very tough workout, love pumps after workouts like that though, awesome :thumb:

Look forward to your next session


----------



## dom_dc (Feb 27, 2010)

What do u reckon the advantages are of your push/pull/legs split over your old backbis/chesttri/shoulderlegs split? I need to get back to uni so you can help control my eating is so hard at home with mums cooking lol. How did the new fasted cardio with yr bike go?


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

Well, the main reason was that I wanted to train legs on their own, because (as you know) I used to train them after shoulders, and I felt my lifts suffered because of this. I can't do a 4-day split on the diet plan I'm on because there's not enough time, so though push/pull/legs would simplify things a little and still give me the isolated leg workout.

Damn right you need me haha I dread to think how your diet has gone down the shitter since we went home!

Fasted cardio didn't happen this morning... the bike has a European 2-pin plug so am getting an adapter today so I can start it tomorrow!

Are you training today?


----------



## dom_dc (Feb 27, 2010)

Nah, not today, doing tuesday, thursday saturday this week. I am aching so bad from yesterday! I am gonna keep going with my routine till we get back, but may give yours ago when we are back. Hope the gooners do better tonight then your lot last night!


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

Only difference with my program is I'm training high volume on 3 consecutive days, then 2 day rest before full-body depletion - but that's for keto, so not sure if that will fit in with your diet unless you want to change it around. I'll help you work something out when we're back.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

I accidently just unsubscribed lol, subscribed again though 

You got pull day tomorrow haven't you? Looking forward to seeing what weights your moving. 

Did my legs yesterday was pretty intense! Got a PB on squats though which I'm happy about considering my lack of carbs and sheer amount of cardio. 90kg for 6.

Thanks again for including the weight btw, I know it's alot of effort to type out but it's appreciated!

In answer to a question you asked me on the first page of this journal, "Is it sad that I'm excited about back and biceps tomorrow?" In answer to this question...HELL NO!

I've got push tomorrow and i can't wait!

All the best buddy..


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

http://www.myprotein.co.uk/products/accessories/liquid-chalk/

Saw you wanted help on your grip for your deads, this will help tenfold.

It will make so much more difference than you would think, I was struggling to hold 120 but am now caining up 165! It makes alot of difference and is only cheap, so definitely get some!


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

Hey mate, day off for me today actually! Pull day was Monday - unfortunately not shifting brilliant weights on that at the moment (perhaps due to the low carbs or whatever) but I can post up some weights for you if you like.

Cheers for the link to the chalk, will probably invest in some of that - tis the only thing holding me back with my deads I think!

I'll see if I can find my weights from pull day and post them for you.

Full-body depletion for me tomorrow is gonna be about as fun as pouring liquid nitrogen into my eyes given that my body is fully in ketosis at the moment.

Oh well, bring on refeed :bounce:


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

Front Pulldown 10 x 70kg, 8 x 75kg, 8 x 75kg, 6 x 80kg

Deadlifts 10 x 60kg (WU), 10 x 90kg, 8 x 100kg , 5 x 110kg, 3 x 120kg.

BOR 10 x 60kg, 8 x 60kg, 8 x 60kg, 6 x 60kg.

Wide Grip Seated Row 8 x 6 plates, 8 x 6 plates, 6 x 6 plates, 6 x 6 plates.

Preachers 10 x 20kg, 8 x 20kg, 8 x 20kg, 8 x 20kg.

Cable Bar Curls 10 x 8 plates, 8 x 10 plates, 6 x 12 plates, 6 x 12 plates.

Seated Hammers 8 x 15kg, 8 x 15kg, 6 x 17.5kg, 6 x 17.5kg.

These were from Monday's session before I'd really sorted out my training in terms of committing to high volume. Was also my free session at the new gym just testing the waters, so new to the equipment etc - not really representative of a fully committed workout to be honest so don't read too much into them. I'll post them again on Monday with my next pull session - they might be more accurate, but you get the idea.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

Done 60 minutes of cardio on the bike today - couldn't do it fasted as had to go into town and get an adapter cos its European, but 60 mins done nonetheless!


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

45 minutes fasted cardio on the bike this morning.

Weighed in at *12st 4.2lbs* so another loss for the week which is good.

Starting refeed... then depletion workout later and full carb-load gets underway!


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

Right! Today was the full-body depletion workout day :crying:

Kicked things off this morning with 45 minutes fasted cardio on the bike, as already mentioned.

Had an apple and a protein shake 2 hours before the workout, and 2 GTE caps 30 minutes before. Workout looked a little like this:

Pec-Deck 10 x 8 plates, 10 x 8 plates

Bench Press 8 x 70kg, 8 x 70kg

Leg Press 10 x 180kg, 10 x 200kg

Leg Extension 8 x 50kg, 8 x 50kg

Lying Leg Curl 10 x 8 plates, 10 x 8 plates

Calf Raises 10 x 95kg, 10 x 120kg, 10 x 120kg, 10 x 150kg

Cable Row 12 x 7 plates, 10 x 9 plates

Pulldown 10 x 70kg, 10 x 70kg

Tri Pushdown 8 x 5 plates, 8 x 5 plates

OBB Curls 6 x 40kg, 6 x 40kg

Not gonna lie, absolutely battered after that; bring on the refeed :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks for postin up those weights by the way buddy, looking good!

GOD DAMN! That workout musta been nasty!

Well done on the extra bit of weight loss too mate.

I've lost quite a bit of body fat myself after only 2 weeks of low carb dieting, i love it! And the best bit is, I'm still getting stronger! So i haven't lost any muscle, which I'm VERY pleased about :thumb: I've maybe even gained slightly? I certainly feel more muscular :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)

Bri said:


> Thanks for postin up those weights by the way buddy, looking good!
> 
> GOD DAMN! That workout musta been nasty!
> 
> ...


It was hell mate, don't think I would've got through it without the few carbs I had about 2 hours prior. Refeed has been good, probably been a little dirtier than would be ideal, but have had a real spurt of motivation this evening to keep the diet strict and power through for the next 4 weeks. My life will be, cardio, weights, keto and my thesis for university for the foreseeable future. I'm feeling good at the moment, the mirror indicates change for the better, which is encouraging!

Looking forward to training hard next week, in particular legs.


----------



## 916brendon (Aug 10, 2009)

Hello mate, just read thru your journal and it's looking good, good stuff. I would try and keep to compound moves for your depletion workout, still high volume tho. As compound moves bring in other muscles to play and start with the most taxing first,

so maybe something like this

squats

deadlift

military press

bench press

bent over row

Preacher curls

skull crushers

I would do about 4-5 sets of each, maybe not with the arms tho,

anyway dude that's just my 2 cents, good luck with everything I'll be following : )


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)

916brendon said:


> Hello mate, just read thru your journal and it's looking good, good stuff. I would try and keep to compound moves for your depletion workout, still high volume tho. As compound moves bring in other muscles to play and start with the most taxing first,
> 
> so maybe something like this
> 
> ...


Thanks for reading mate. I hear what you're saying about the depletion workout, but the exercises, sets and rep ranges I've listed above were what Lyle McDonald recommends in his book UD2 as ideal for a depletion workout, so I've pretty much copied exactly what he says to do.

I appreciate the input though, please do keep following and continue to throw in your 2 cents :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)

Also wondered if anybody knew when to take GTE caps on non-training days. On training days I take 2 pre-workout and 2 before bed. Not sure when to take on non-training days?


----------



## 916brendon (Aug 10, 2009)

Ok mate, no worries I didn't realize that:whistling:

I forgot to say I'm also on keto at the mo and also doing a push/pull/legs then a depletion. Take it easy bro:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)

916brendon said:


> Ok mate, no worries I didn't realize that:whistling:
> 
> I forgot to say I'm also on keto at the mo and also doing a push/pull/legs then a depletion. Take it easy bro:thumbup1:


Good man, hope it's going well :bounce:


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)

Well today I decided to basically sort my life out. I have re-organised my work, ready to crack on with my thesis tomorrow. As of tomorrow it's early starts, intense training and studies for the next 4 weeks.

This week I am training back, biceps, hamstrings and calves on Monday and chest, triceps, delts and quads on Tuesday, with the usual full body depletion workout on Friday. Gym was closed today so have had to rearrange the workouts this week hence the two day split rather than the usual push pull legs.

Fasted cardio every morning for 45 minutes. In a few weeks time I will introduce PWO cardio, which will be 30 minutes on the stepper.

Excited for a fresh start tomorrow, can't wait to get at it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2010)

Today was *Back, Biceps & Calves*

Deadlifts 8 x 70kg, 8 x 100kg, 8 x 100kg

Pulldowns 12 x 60kg, 10 x 70kg, 10 x 70kg, 8 x 60kg

Seated Rows 10 x 7 plates, 10 x 7 plates, 10 x 8 plates, 10 x 8 plates

Preachers 12 x 20kg, 12 x 20kg, 10 x 20kg, 10 x 20kg

Cables 12 x 9 plates, 12 x 10 plates, 12 x 11 plates, 10 x 11 plates

Standing Calf Raises 12 x 120kg, 12 x 120kg, 12 x 135kg, 12 x 150kg

Seated Calf Raises 10 x 15 plates, 10 x 15 plates, 10 x 15 plates

45 minutes fasted cardio done this morning as well. Felt weak today, not really sure why but deads and pulldowns weren't very good. Maybe trying to lift too much for a high volume workout.


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

rdfp22 said:


> Today was *Back, Biceps & Calves*
> 
> Deadlifts 8 x 70kg, 8 x 100kg, 8 x 100kg
> 
> ...


good stuff!!! xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2010)

Rachel-P said:


> good stuff!!! xxx


Cheers hun :bounce:


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2010)

Back starting to stiffen up this evening, probably due to how terrible my deadlift session was. Got an icepack on, resting up, back in the gym for chest, triceps, quads and hams tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2010)

Right! Just got back from the gym, today was push day but I had to throw in some quad training as well due to the gym being closed on Sunday. Can't remember actual weights as forgot my journal today so this will be a rough guide to today's workout:

*QUADS*

Leg Extensions 4 sets of 8-10 reps (pre-exhaust)

Leg Press 4 sets of 10 reps

*CHEST*

Pec Deck 4 sets of 12 reps (pre-exhaust)

Bench Press 5 sets of 15 reps

Incline Bench Press 4 sets of 12 reps

*TRICEPS*

Dips 4 sets of 10 reps

EZ Bar Pressdowns 4 sets of 8-10 reps

*DELTS*

Seated Lateral Raises 4 sets of 12 reps

Felt delts got a good hit on the incline press and was too exhausted to throw in any sort of overhead press so gave those a miss today. Got a really good pump today was feeling very full in the chest.

However, I'm not enjoying this split all too much if I'm honest. I find that doing triceps after chest is a nightmare, same with biceps after back. So I might change it up and do biceps after chest and triceps after back, legs on their own day as usual.

Not really sure what to do with delts really - any suggestions?

This morning I did 12 minutes of HIIT bike, followed by 30 minutes of low intensity bike.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Keep it up RP looking awesome!


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

Cheers mate.

Confession time now; went out on Tuesday night ended up having a bit to drink so ruined keto for this week, rest of the week just keeping carbs low then back into keto on Sunday with legs.

Failed to do cardio on Wednesday due to hangover. Failed again to do it this morning due to having too much work to do on my finals (might have left it a bit late woops) so this week hasn't been massively successful. Also received feedback on my diet in another thread and realised my fat intake is not high enough and neither are my cals, which might explain the lethargy in the gym and all that.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

rdfp22 said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> Confession time now; went out on Tuesday night ended up having a bit to drink so ruined keto for this week, rest of the week just keeping carbs low then back into keto on Sunday with legs.
> 
> Failed to do cardio on Wednesday due to hangover. Failed again to do it this morning due to having too much work to do on my finals (might have left it a bit late woops) so this week hasn't been massively successful. Also received feedback on my diet in another thread and realised my fat intake is not high enough and neither are my cals, which might explain the lethargy in the gym and all that.


Bring on next week bro, we all have our slip ups..

I'm sure upping the cals and fats will work a treat! Upping my fats IMO has really helped my gains


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

Yeah I think this is why my fat loss slowed down after the first few weeks, but I'm going to increase it next week and see how we get on, and actually complete a full week's cardio. My trouble at the moment is time - my dissertation for my finals is really taking it up at the moment, but I'm gonna try and make time for everything.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

rdfp22 said:


> Yeah I think this is why my fat loss slowed down after the first few weeks, but I'm going to increase it next week and see how we get on, and actually complete a full week's cardio. My trouble at the moment is time - my dissertation for my finals is really taking it up at the moment, but I'm gonna try and make time for everything.


 :thumb:

You can do it bud!


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

Cheers mate, have set myself some little personal targets with regard to both work and training, so will be doing my utmost to achieve them.

My trouble is that I can concentrate on work for 15 minutes then I'm back on here :lol:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

rdfp22 said:


> Cheers mate, have set myself some little personal targets with regard to both work and training, so will be doing my utmost to achieve them.
> 
> My trouble is that I can concentrate on work for 15 minutes then I'm back on here :lol:


PMSL i have the same problem mate!

Would you care to outline your targets for us?


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2010)

I won't bore you with the academic targets as they're irrelevant.

Training-wise, increase my intensity and mental strength.

Target weight of 12 stone in 4 weeks.

Mainly just mental focus and the like.

Trained full-body today, was absolute hell, felt it much worse than last week. My leg press is really struggling at the moment for some reason, it used to be pretty solid around 200kg, but felt myself have to drop to 180 recently.

Carb-loading for next 24 hours, then keto again next week.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

rdfp22 said:


> I won't bore you with the academic targets as they're irrelevant.
> 
> Training-wise, increase my intensity and mental strength.
> 
> ...


Nice one mate, didn't realise you were that light? How many lbs you got to go until your 12 stone then?


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

rdfp22 said:


> I won't bore you with the academic targets as they're irrelevant.
> 
> Training-wise, increase my intensity and mental strength.
> 
> ...


good work pal. im thinking about starting that diet. what sort of fat loss did are you averaging?? :beer:


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2010)

Got about 4 or 5 lbs to go until 12 stone. Averaging 1lb a week.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

rdfp22 said:


> Got about 4 or 5 lbs to go until 12 stone. Averaging 1lb a week.


Cool, nice one buddy!


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2010)

Just about finished my refeed - hitting it hard next week, starting tomorrow morning with a chest and back session. No morning cardio tomorrow though, will start that up on Monday. Will check weight in the morning.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

This morning trained chest & back

*Shoulder-width pullups* 3x12

*Pulldowns* 4x12

*Incline smith machine press SS with underhand bent over row* 3x12

*Seated cable row* 4x10

*Pecdeck* 4x15

*Flat smith machine press* 3x8

*Bodyweight dips* 3x8


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Chest and back in the same sesh.. I'd be f*cked :lol:

I should think I'll end up at 12ish stone before I'm happy too, tis' just a number though, what the mirror says can be totally different!

How are you finding your energy levels mate? Mine spike for the first week on keto but then level out going into the second, then it's plain sailing really. I imagine uni work would be a massive struggle for me so I've opted to start with timed carbs for the last bit of the semester/exams then hit keto after. How many exams have you got?


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2010)

Heineken said:


> Chest and back in the same sesh.. I'd be f*cked :lol:
> 
> I should think I'll end up at 12ish stone before I'm happy too, tis' just a number though, what the mirror says can be totally different!
> 
> How are you finding your energy levels mate? Mine spike for the first week on keto but then level out going into the second, then it's plain sailing really. I imagine uni work would be a massive struggle for me so I've opted to start with timed carbs for the last bit of the semester/exams then hit keto after. How many exams have you got?


I was absolutely blasted mate!

Yeah I agree the numbers are irrelevant it's the mirror I'm going by. Energy levels are okay for the first day or two of the week after that they go pretty far down. Perhaps keto wasn't an ideal choice given I've got such a lot of work to do.

I have a 12,000 word dissertation, a 4,000 word essay and 3 exams. Savage line-up haha. 3.5 weeks to do the dissertation, then 1 week to revise for the exams... maaaaybe left it a little late :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2010)

Trained LEGS & ABS:

*QUADS*

Leg Press, 2x60 (rest-pause)

Leg Extension, 3x45 (triple drop-set)

*HAMMYS*

Seated Hammy Curl, 4x15 (slow negs, good squeeze)

*CALVES*

Standing Calf Raises, 4x12

Seated Calf Raises, 4x12

*ABS*

Incline Situps, 3x20

Oblique Twists, 3x50

Captain's Chair, 3x10

Pretty good workout today, legs were absolutely smashed. On the drive home my legs were shaking uncontrollably, so much that I stalled twice, brilliant. :whistling:

Also did 35 minutes fasted cardio this morning.

My friend told me last night that he doesn't think I should be cutting at the moment and that I need to add more size before bothering. He said that adding muscle will give the impression of greater leanness, but I'm not convinced. I still want to be peeled enough to be comfortable on the beach!


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

I have f*ck all MUSCULAR MAAAAASS really and should work on getting some before cutting :lol:

Alas I'm still in a state where I would not be comfortable on a beach with my shirt off, sh*t I even hated my mrs seeing me naked in bed lol. Apparently your body is in a more anabolic state when your bf% is lower anyway, so when I rebound at the end and introduce slightly more carbs, will be good to see how my body responds.

The workout above look's truly horrible :lol:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Heineken said:


> I have f*ck all MUSCULAR MAAAAASS really and should work on getting some before cutting :lol:
> 
> Alas I'm still in a state where I would not be comfortable on a beach with my shirt off, sh*t I even hated my mrs seeing me naked in bed lol. Apparently your body is in a more anabolic state when your bf% is lower anyway, so when I rebound at the end and introduce slightly more carbs, will be good to see how my body responds.
> 
> The workout above look's truly horrible :lol:


lol at that post.. When is your holiday Heineken?


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Start of June I think


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2010)

Yeah the workout was pretty brutal, the stairs have become a bit of an issue already... the leg press and leg extensions absolutely destroyed me, the burn was unbelievable. Stole the workout from Neil Hill's on MD and wow you leave waddling.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

30 minutes cardio on the bike done this morning.

Not sure if I should increase this to about 40-45 minutes fasted.

I guess I could gauge when fat loss starts to slow down and then up it.

Training delts and arms later, so will report back after that.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

Just got back from the gym after training DELTS & ARMS

Close Grip Bench Press, 4x12

Preacher Curls, 4x12

V-bar Pushdowns, 4x10

Standing dumbbell curls, 4x10

Skullcrushers, 3x12 supersetted with Barbell Curls, 3x10

Seated lateral raises, 4x15

Standing front raises, 3x10

Done - great pump in the arms, went easy on the delts and didn't do any pressing movements. Have had problems in the shoulders recently, they've been clicking alot, causing me some aggravation so taking it easy on them, I figure they'll get blasted a bit on chest day so just went for raises today.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

rdfp22 said:


> Just got back from the gym after training DELTS & ARMS
> 
> Close Grip Bench Press, 4x12
> 
> ...


Lookin good RP! Yeah i like raise too..


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2010)

Well I forgot to do my cardio this morning, was far too busy being distracted by the man on the roof outside my window drilling and cutting roof tiles for HOURS AND HOURS. Might do some later instead.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Forgot to do cardio.. PMSL :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2010)

Yeah... forgot :whistling: :laugh:

I might do some while watching the football if I'm feeling especially energetic.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

YOU FORGOT! Rp I'm dissapointed! :laugh:

I went to do mine at 9 this morning, woke up had a sip of water. Then went back to sleep till 12... :whistling:

Then i did it! Maybe i require more rest than i thought? :laugh:


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

i did my cardio today, 35 minutes of 45 in on a power walk at 140HBP i realised how bad i smelled and hit the showers early ! :lol: :lol:

I wear those climacool tops that make you sweat like a cnut !


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2010)

Ha yeah me too apparently! It's fine I'll do it tomorrow.

With regards today, pretty sure I haven't eaten enough (due to getting up at bloody 11 and lazing around in bed until 12.30). Have had:

3 whole eggs with ham, onion, cheese.

2 scoops whey, 1tbsp EVOO

2 GTE caps

2 chicken breasts with cheese

1tbsp peanut butter

2 scoops whey, 1tbsp EVOO, 10g glutamine

1 scoop casein to come before bed.

Up at 8.30 tomorrow, cardio, then smash the dissertation for the rest of the day, that'll be fun...


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Pft, I do my cardio naked.

The joys of having your own treadmill and x-trainer in your room


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2010)

Well 8.30 didn't quite happen, but 9.15 did for 40 minutes cardio on the bike.

I have the bike in my room as well and even though it's 6 feet away I still sometimes can't force myself over to it :lol:

Struggling to shift the fat off the hips, as expected really.

Going to add in ECA in a couple of weeks, see how I get on with that.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm quite lucky, hips were the first place to start looking leaner for me. Quite a nice sweep is starting to develop in the legs are there's a distinct gap forming between my waist and the top of my quads.

How long have you been cutting mate?


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2010)

Probably been cutting for about 7 weeks now. I have quite wideset hip bones as it is, so I think it maybe just looks as if I have more fat there than I actually do. Makes it more difficult to achieve the V-tapered look. My aim after this summer is to just put some mass on my lats and hopefully the increased width of the top half will make the waist and hips look narrower. I'm starting to get some definition in the quads (although they are my weak point - seemed to have lost strength from them whilst cutting but not so much anywhere else).

I have lost alot of fat off my legs and glutes though, quite noticeably so so maybe that's just where my body wants to take it from first and the hips will be last. Could just be my luck!

I'm hoping when I introduce ECA and increase the cardio that it'll start to fly off. Lower abdomen and hips certainly need a bit of work.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

7 weeks, christ. How much have you lost?


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2010)

Just over a stone.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

That's some good going mate, well done!


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2010)

Cheers mate, am pleased with it so far just need to keep it up! Have still got like 12 weeks though so 1lb a week would be more than enough I'd imagine.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2010)

Just trained full-body, now carbing up for 24 hours.

Leg Press 1x25, 1x20

Leg Extension 2x45 (triple drop set)

Leg Curl 2x15

Seated Calf Raise 2x20

BOR 2x10

Pulldown 2x10

Bench Press 2x8

Pec Deck 3x8

1-armed Preachers 2x10

EZ Bar Pressdown 2x10

Front Raises 2x10

Seated Laterals 2x10


----------



## dom_dc (Feb 27, 2010)

nice progress gayer, keep going! tuesday your sorting out my diet and forcing me 2 do fasted cardio on wednesday! your lifts all still going up despite cutting?


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2010)

Not coming back on Tuesday now, can't be ****d, free food at home is too much of a lure. I already sorted your diet out on paper, you can go and buy the stuff - just try not to buy 10 packets of chocolate fingers like usual! As soon as I'm back I'm dragging you kicking and screaming for fasted cardio though.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2010)

Update

Didn't get to the gym today, as had people over all day. Chilled out in the garden in the sun for the day though!

Gym routine will be disrupted slightly this week as missed today's session and am not at home tomorrow, so will just do a normal 3-day split when I can, starting on Tuesday.

I do feel quite refreshed after taking the weekend off, though. So maybe this will give me the renewed energy to crack on from here onwards.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2010)

Trained chest and biceps today:

Pec Deck 3x12

Bench Press 4 sets, 12, 10, 8, 6 (increasing weight)

Dips 4 sets

Cable X-over 3 sets of 12

Preacher curls 4 sets of 10


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Awesome stuff mate. pics soon?


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah I'm sure I can get some pics up sometime soon actually. Cheers for stopping by guys, much appreciated.

Got a real bad throat this week, hurts to eat and swallow so nutrition is tough but forcing it down me still. Hopefully clears up asap.

How's your guys training going?


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Aye, I've got a bit of a sore throat too actually.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2010)

Cheeky half-assed avatar pic for you. Won't take any full body pics for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2010)

Yesterday's training: Back and Triceps

WGLPD 4x10

Seated Cable Row 4x12

Pulldowns 3x10 (increasing weight)

LowRow 4x10 (increasing weight)

Would have done deadlifts and BOR but equipment being used constantly so substituted for this workout.

Dips [email protected]

Skullcrushers 4x12

RopePressdowns 3x10

Done. Triceps kill today, back not so much.

On another note took delivery of 5kg of bulkpowers chocolate cookies whey. It tasted so good, really sweet, I like.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2010)

So this illness seems to be kicking in good and proper now. Can feel alot of pressure in my sinuses and my eyes are constantly watering.

Tried to sleep last night but woke up every 45 minutes from 1am til 6am - VERY frustrating and now I have a headache. Diet has not been brilliant this week but have still kept it low carb just not keto. Keto starts again properly tomorrow.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Your arm looks really good in the avvi mate nice one. And it sucks that you're ill. When you're ill you just gotta do the best you can imo but don't beat yourself up about it.

And certainly don't wing it out either! Get better asap!

Keep it up though buddy.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2010)

Cheers mate, definitely got some work to do though.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks mate


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2010)

Unfortunately missed this morning's training session. Still not feeling good due to illness and have also had to put training on the back burner until my work is done. Dissertation due in 12 days and lots of work to be done on it, and to be honest, I'm prioritizing my degree over training for the next few weeks. I will still be training just won't have my total focus on it like before. Sleep was better last night, got about 7 hours uninterrupted. Still aiming to keep the diet as clean as possible. I will add in what I was supposed to do today to tomorrow and Tuesday's workouts to compensate.


----------



## El Duke (Apr 25, 2010)

Good log man. Have just started a cut myself I cant go hardcore on the keto diet though!


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2010)

El Duke said:


> Good log man. Have just started a cut myself I cant go hardcore on the keto diet though!


Thanks, what do you mean by not being able to go hardcore? Do you mean your training isn't as hardcore or that you struggle with keeping to a keto diet?


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Your waist look's TINY mate

I don't think you need to be overly strict with food at the moment, sorry to hear about the illness though... can be a nightmare when you have a lot of work on.

Take it easy


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2010)

Heineken said:


> Your waist look's TINY mate
> 
> I don't think you need to be overly strict with food at the moment, sorry to hear about the illness though... can be a nightmare when you have a lot of work on.
> 
> Take it easy


Wait til you see a front-on shot :lol: I've never carried too much around my actual waist though to be fair, it's just around my hips. Hip bones are set really wide so accentuates any fat I have there, that's where I need to lose it from.

On the plus side, 9,600 words out of 12,000 done on the dissertation! So nearly there now, then onto exams.

Illness is much better today, even squeezed in a training session which I'll record in a minute.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2010)

*Monday's Training: Chest & Biceps*

*
*

*InclineBenchPress* 4 sets of 8-12 reps

*CableCrossOver *4 sets of 12 reps (good pump)

*FlatDBPress *3 sets of 8-10 reps (weight way down on this for some reason)

*PecDeck *4 sets of 10 superset with *Pushups*

*StraightBBCurl *4 sets of 10 reps

*1HPreacherCurl *3 sets of 8 reps

*LyingCableCurl *3 sets of 10 (concentrated on squeeze and slow negative)

*RopeHammers *3 sets of 12 to finish.

Not a bad session, pretty disappointed with the flat DB press though, weight was way down and I couldn't seem to keep the weight steady in my left hand. Right hand no problem whatsoever, think I might have a bit of a muscle imbalance going on there.


----------



## El Duke (Apr 25, 2010)

rdfp22 said:


> Thanks, what do you mean by not being able to go hardcore? Do you mean your training isn't as hardcore or that you struggle with keeping to a keto diet?


I just cant go with no carbs that to me is to hardcore. I love them to much. Also at my weight I would need to comsume over 200grams of fat a day and that is to much peanuts for my liking!


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2010)

El Duke said:


> I just cant go with no carbs that to me is to hardcore. I love them to much. Also at my weight I would need to comsume over 200grams of fat a day and that is to much peanuts for my liking!


Oh I see, yeah it gets pretty tough but after a while I find I don't actually miss them that much. I miss the convenience of them but not the actual food itself if that makes sense. I'm on about 140g of fat and struggle to fit that in tbh so I can see your point!


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2010)

Training: Back & Triceps

*WGLPD* 4x12 (hate this exercise, dunno why I did it)

*LatPullOver* 4x10 (inspired by video of Dorian training Kai, felt a really good squeeze will be doing this again)

*SmithUHBOR* 4x12

*Pulldowns* 3x10

*SkullCrushers* 2x12 (felt unsafe without a spotter for last set)

*Dips* 3x12 (BW)

*VBarPushdowns* 3x15

*1HPushdowns* 2x10


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2010)

Quick update:


Still ill, unfortunately, but getting better.

Dissertation is nearly done, so have been able to train this week and had a couple of good sessions.

Managed to keep diet really clean as well, apart from a can of diet coke or two for the caffeine boost to get me through the studying!

Feel leaner this week, but think I've realised that my hipbones mean it's going to very difficult for me to achieve the much desired V-taper. Once summer has been and gone I will be working on adding some serious width and thickness to my back and shoulders to compensate for this.


Hope everyone else is doing okay.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

rdfp22 said:


> Quick update:
> 
> 
> Still ill, unfortunately, but getting better.
> ...


Keep up the good work buddy! As i said in my rep i gave you your definitely looking bigger! Which is great considering you're dieting. And your arm looks pretty lean too. So all round winner.

Yeah we're all good. :thumb: I've been pretty strong this weak so particuarly good!


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2010)

Cheers guys, appreciate the comments. Spike its a pain in the ass mate isn't it. I'm gonna smash my diet and cardio over the next few weeks and then look to add a bit of size. My lats and chest are lagging. Arm I feel is carrying average size so they're okay.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2010)

Yeah mate better now just a bit of a cough but that's not a problem. I feel I have an imbalance in the lats, right one definitely fires better when tensed. Chest I get great pumps after my workout but I dunno, I feel like when my condition comes in a little it'll look a bit out of proportion. Don't feel I'm pushing good enough weight that's all.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2010)

Between 60kg and 80kg on bench, really feel I should be pushing more. This is why I wanna smash the diet asap and get the condition I want then try and add a bit of size and strength. Thought I am on high volume workouts so I guess my weight was always going to drop on exercises.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2010)

It's tough to keep a journal going I'm not gonna lie... I get very few people checking in on this one so I'm glad you guys drop by! Would be nice to get some experienced advice in here as well - not that I don't value your input, of course, but you know what I mean 

I like posting in the journal, especially as I can look back at it in years and see how I've progressed or what my training used to look like!


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2010)

Trained whole body today as my depletion workout:

*LegPress* 2 sets, 15-20 reps

*LyingLegCurl* 2 sets, 15 reps

*SingleSeatedCalfRaise* 2 sets, 20 reps (felt a much better burn on this than the normal double legged one).

*BenchPress* 3 sets, 12, 8, 4

*PecDeck* 2 sets, 12 reps

*SeatedCableRow* 2 sets, 12, 8

*WideGripRow* 2 sets, 10 reps

*EZBarPressdown* 2 sets, 12 reps

*PreacherCurls* 2 sets, 12, 8

Now give me carbs.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2010)

Update: thoroughly enjoying carb-load although I'm so full it's ridiculous. Back to uni tomorrow so making the most of home-cooked food while I can!


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2010)

Went to go train today and the damn gym was closed grr.

So attempted to train at home and just did BOR and preacher curls for a light pump nothing more really.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2010)

Trained back and biceps properly today:

*SeatedCableRow* 45kg x 12, 50kg x 12, 55kg x 10

*BentOverRow* 60kg x 12, 60kg x 12, 60kg x 12

*Pulldowns* 60kg x 12, 70kg x 12, 80kg x 12, 90kg x 10

*PreacherCurl* 35kg x 10, 35kg x 10, 35kg x 10

*SeatedHammerCurl* 14kg x 10, 14kg x 10, 16kg x 10, 16kg x 8

*SingleCableCurl* 12.5kg x 6-10 reps for 3 sets to finish off.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2010)

Cheers pal, probably should've upped the weight on a few exercises, particularly BOR.

Was supposed to train chest, delts and triceps today but spotter couldn't come with me as he had to revise so will do that another time this week. As for diet, just going low carb this week not keto, got lots of late nights of work and revision coming up.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2010)

Trained chest & triceps today:

*BenchPress* 8, x, 1, 6, 8, 8, 5

*CableFlyes* 12, 12, 12

*InclineHammerStrength* 8, 8, 8

*Dips* 10, 10, 12

*1HRopePulldown* 8, 8, 8

Crap session, felt really weak, bench was shocking.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

At least you're training matey, I've been snowed under with exams and revision. Last exam tomorrow though


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2010)

Heineken said:


> At least you're training matey, I've been snowed under with exams and revision. Last exam tomorrow though


:laugh: mate I'd love to say that I didn't have exams, revision and essays, but I use the training to break up the day a little. My diet has been rubbish recently, ate a tub of ben and jerry's last night and a pizza, woops, but weighed in this morning at 12 stone dead which means I'm still losing...

Good luck with your exams bud, in 16 days my education will all be over!

Can't wait!

:beer:


----------



## dom_dc (Feb 27, 2010)

and a tub of ben and jerrys 2night! and one for 2morrow lol


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Don't even start me on diet lol, I have a half eaten family sized toffee cheesecake in front of me, with a bag of black pepper kettle chips and a can of Bud hahaha, I either go at the gym full steam or not at all :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2010)

Well if you're gonna cheat, might as well make the most of it :laugh:

I might get some progress shots up soon, once exams are done with. I have a friend who has advised me to ditch the diet and just think about adding mass and that I'll look leaner when this happens. I have wideset hips which will still show if I lean down, so I'm looking to perhaps add width to compensate? I don't know really haha. One thing's for sure, not happy with it at the moment, want to be leaner.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2010)

Afternoon all,

Haven't managed to update for a while, have been absolutely snowed under with work at the moment.

First exam is on Monday and started revision this morning :laugh: but it's going okay so far! Diet hasn't been the best this week have been eating for convenience due to being so busy, but should be on track next week.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

rdfp22 said:


> Afternoon all,
> 
> Haven't managed to update for a while, have been absolutely snowed under with work at the moment.
> 
> First exam is on Monday and started revision this morning :laugh: but it's going okay so far! Diet hasn't been the best this week have been eating for convenience due to being so busy, but should be on track next week.


Know it's hard buddy. Stick at it best you can you've come really far you should be chuffed. And what page are your pics on? I can't find them. Maybe you could take some more.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2010)

No full pics up yet mate, far too much going on at the moment, will aim to have some up as soon as exams are over and I can get training again!


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2010)

Trained today for the first time in a while, did chest and bis:

Flat bench press - 12, 10, 8, 6, 8, 10

Dips - 12, 12, 12

Hammer strength incline press, 10, 10, 8

Preacher curls - 10, 10, 10

Rope hammers - 10, 10, 10

Done.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2010)

Back & Triceps

*BentOverRow* 60kg x 10, 60kg x 10, 70kg x 8, 60kg x 8

*Pulldowns* 70kg x 10, 80kg x 10, 90kg x 8

*CableRow* 40kg x 12, 40kg x 12, 45kg x 8

*CGBP* 60kg x 10, 65kg x 10, 70kg x 10

*BarPressdowns* 23.75 x 10, 26.25 x 10, 28.75 x 8


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2010)

spike1 said:


> do you not deadlift mate ?


I usually do mate but gym was far too busy today and wasn't enough space for me to steal an oly bar off another piece of equipment to use for deads (the downside of having to train at fitness first when I'm at uni...)

As I say, I'd usually start with deadlifts before the bent over row.

Also did some dead hangs today to get a good stretch in the lats.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2010)

Right guys, I'm now back after a couple of weeks layoff and sort of intermittent training. Joined the gym again, got my brother to join too.

Trained chest and biceps today.

Flat Bench - 12x60kg, 9x70kg, 5x80kg, 8x60kg

PecDec - 12x6plates, 9x7plates, 6x8plates

Dips - 10xBW, 10xBW, 10xBW

Preachers - 12x4plates, 10x5plates, 7x5plates

DB Hammers - 10x12.5kg, 10x12.5kg, 8x12.5kg


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Keep it up mate, wanna see you hittin this sh1t hard!


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2010)

Cheers Bri, trained back and triceps today:

Pulldowns - 12x40kg, 10x60kg, 8x70kg, 5x80kg

Lat Pullover - 8x30kg, 8x30kg, 8x30kg

Seated Cable Row - 12x8plates, 10x8plates, 8x8plates

CGBP - 15x60kg, 12x60kg, 10x70kg, 8x75kg

Rope Pulldowns - 10x5plates, 10x5plates, 8x5plates


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2010)

Just ordered some ECA as well to add in, will get on that as soon as it arrives. 2 weeks today til first holiday, but the main goal is in 7 weeks, which is the main holiday I want to get in shape for. A lot is achievable in that time I think so am being very strict with myself now. Will have one night off of drinking this Thursday, but other than that I'm going low carb, not keto, with cardio as much as possible, shlt loads of water etc. You know the drill. :lol:


----------



## dom_dc (Feb 27, 2010)

Keep going gayer, glad yr back on it! off 2 join a new gym 2morrow although i still havent decided which one. Although i do expect u 2 have the thursday after next off as well!


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2010)

spike1 said:


> nice close grip benching man, how much you putting up on normal grip bench press.


Weird thing is mate I'm pressing the same on close grip and normal grip, which I guess highlights my weakness at the bottom of the movement, so need to practice that a bit more.

Triceps have always been one of my better body parts, so could do with improving the chest to be proportionate. Maybe pausing at the bottom of the movement then exploding up would improve that, I dunno. Thoughts?


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2010)

Perhaps, I've heard wide grip is the strongest is it not? I'll have an experiment.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2010)

Trained delts and abs today:

Seated Military Press - 20xbar (wu), 12x30kg, 12x40kg, 8x40kg

Bent Over Cable Laterals - 10x2plates, 10x2plates, 10x2plates

Single Arm OH Press - 12x41kg, 12x49kg, 12x54.5kg

Front Raises - 10x10kg, 10x10kg, 10x10kg

Incline Crunches, 3x15

Oblique Twists, 2x50

Knee Raises, 2x15

Knackered, had 2 ECA before I went and pump was huge, increased energy, the stuff is amazing, love it!


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Looks like its going well!


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2010)

Rekless said:


> Looks like its going well!


It is mate thanks  you been following the journal or just recently? Haven't seen you post before!


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2010)

No training today, heading up to Loughborough to celebrate a mate's end of exams so no doubt today will be a day off the diet. Weighed in this morning at 11st, 13lbs, first time the cut has dipped below 12 stone so must be doing something right I guess.


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Following and reading silently.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2010)

Yesterday's training: Back & Triceps

Deadlifts: 15x60kg (WU), 12x90kg, 8x100kg, 6x120kg Was quite light today as felt my right knee start to buckle (have had problems with it since I popped a knee cap a few years ago)

Pulldowns: 10x60kg, 10x60kg, 8x70kg, 8x70kg

Seated Row: 3 sets of 10, increasing weight (unsure of the actual weight as the labels on the plates had totally fallen off)

CGBP: 12x60kg, 10x70kg, 8x75kg, 6x80kg

Rope Pulldowns: 8x4plates, 8x4plates, 8x5plates

After having deadlifted for the first time in a good couple of months, can really feel the traps and lower back today, forgot how much I love that feeling. Off to do legs now!


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2010)

Legs:

Can't actually remember weights as I forgot my journal thingy, but it looked something like this:

Leg Press

Leg Extensions

Seated Hamstring Curl

Standing Calf Raise

Seated Calf Raise

Absolutely destroyed after that, perhaps could have done some more hammy work, but didn't :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2010)

Chest & Biceps today:

PecDec

Incline DB Press

Flat Bench Press

Rope Hammers

Preachers

Crap session, but don't care as I got my uni results today and got 66% and a 2.1! :thumb:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Just noticed this journal, would of posted before otherwise! Unless I already have ages ago, I've got a habit of posting in someone's journal then reading it again in 6 months and saying the same things :lol:

Haven't read many pages so sorry if you've already said but, what body fat% are you at now? Also I've just got some ECA's too


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi mate, thanks for stopping by!

I'd estimate BF% at 16. I've found the ECA's give me a real boost for the workout, they're great.

Will continue to use them until Monday, then I'm on holiday for a week, then will be cycling 2 weeks on and 2 weeks off when I get back before my main holiday. Then after that, clean bulk!

:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2010)

Quick update, haven't trained for a couple of days as have been in London.

Probably for the best though as the DOMS I got after legs on Tuesday were so bad I could literally barely walk. I actually looked like I'd just been bummed attempting to waddle around London on Thursday, it was horrendous. Stairs were just never happening, and any sort of attempt to hurry across a road was so painful it was unreal. They've just about gone now, but still get twinges going up and down the stairs. Never had DOMS like it before, absolutely killer.

Anyway, I'm off to Portugal tomorrow, to celebrate a triple header of my godfather's 50th on Monday, my 21st on Tuesday and my Mum's 50th on Wednesday, as well as watching Portugal vs. Brazil in a Portuguese bar on Friday which should be crazy!

Will get back on the journal when I'm back in a week.

Hope everyone's having a good Father's Day and whatnot.

:beer:


----------



## Paulo Souza (Jun 19, 2010)

rdfp22 said:


> Quick update, haven't trained for a couple of days as have been in London.
> 
> Probably for the best though as the DOMS I got after legs on Tuesday were so bad I could literally barely walk. I actually looked like I'd just been bummed attempting to waddle around London on Thursday, it was horrendous. Stairs were just never happening, and any sort of attempt to hurry across a road was so painful it was unreal. They've just about gone now, but still get twinges going up and down the stairs. Never had DOMS like it before, absolutely killer.
> 
> ...


Im looking forward to this game also bro, im from Brazil


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2010)

Paulo Souza said:


> Im looking forward to this game also bro, im from Brazil


Thanks for stopping by mate! Guess you're pretty excited about the game against Ivory Coast tonight as well then! Should be a great game.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Have a good one buddy.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2010)

Well chaps, I'm back, brown and ready to smash it for the next 4 weeks.

Today has started well!

Got up and did 45 mins cardio this morning.

Just went and trained with a mate and trained back, simple session but really great.

Deadlift

Pulldowns

Seated Cable Row

Followed by 25 minutes of medium pace incline walking.

Feel fantastic afterwards and am really motivated now for the next 4 weeks!!

Now get your a$$es back in here and post!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

good your back and training  , nice one mate what weights did you pull on the workout ? how early do you do your morning cardio ?


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2010)

Kept it quite light today, still got a twinge in the right knee on deads.

Went up to 120 on deads, 80 on pulldowns, 8 or 9 plates on row.

Morning cardio at about 9am!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

cool mate  you training tomoro ? im flingin in a real early session! hoping for about half 8 - 9 ish  doubt it will happen tho :lol: hope so but as im meeting the girl at 10,30  lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2010)

I am training in an hour and a half, shoulders for me today.

Tried to do my cardio this morning, got 10 minutes in and my static bike broke, brilliant.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Kopl mate were you aiming for any PBs ?

Gutter on the bike buddy thats a fvcker!


----------



## LukeCrossan (Mar 27, 2009)

nice to see your updating bud, you still training at the mill? i was there about 730 today was absolutely rammed, but now finished college can do cardio am and weights pm so hopefully go at a more quiet time!

looks like good progress pal!


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2010)

Not hitting any PBs at the moment mainly due to low carbs and keeping it quite light but high intensity.

Yeah mate I'm still at the mill, but sort of in and out as I'm quite often in various parts of the country so not always there regularly.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2010)

Forgot to actually update with my workouts... muppet.

Tuesday was shoulders:

Military Press, Side Raises, HammerStrength Shoulder Press

Today was arms:

CGBP, Preachers, V-bar Pushdowns, Hammers, Dips

Nearly collapsed having been out last night and attempted to train hungover didn't really go well for me haha.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hows the cut going mate?

What weights were ya shiftin on those workouts  ?


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2010)

It's going okay mate, still hovering around 12.3 at the moment but looking better, and as long as the mirror tells me I'm progressing I'm happy.

God, weights, um, didn't write them down so from memory:

Military press up to 60kg

Raises up to 10kg

Machine press up to 59kg

CGBP up to 75kg

Preachers up to 40kg

V-bars at 6 plates

Hammers at 18kg

Dips at BW


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

what you expecting to get to before or if your bulking again ?

good weights man, nice one on the 75Kg cgbp :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2010)

I think I've got another 10lbs to lose. Cut will continue until 28th July, then I'm on holiday for 3 weeks which I'll use as a break from training and then will be hitting a strength program when I come back and looking to pack on some size!

CGBP is a strong movement for me, I move the same weights on that as I do on a regular bench press because my chest is so sodding weak haha.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2010)

Right, haven't updated for a few days so here goes:

Legs:

Leg Press (rest-pause, 2 sets, working up to about 40 reps)

Leg Extensions (drop-sets x2)

Seated Hammy Curl

Lying Leg Curl

Standing Calf Raise

Seated Calf Raise

Chest:

Flat Bench Press (got really weak on this grr)

Flat DB Flyes

Hammer Strength Chest Press (slight incline)

Cable Crossovers

Back:

Deadlifts

Pulldowns

Seated Row

same old, same old really.

20 mins of cardio after each session.

Getting some straps asap as my bloody grip keeps going on deadlifts and its always the first thing to give out, never my back, so frustrating.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Try some liquid chalk off myprotein mate, helped my grip big time!


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2010)

Yeah I'm looking at that online now. Any benefit you think to using that rather than straps?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Aint sure mate ive not used straps before, your gonna need someone elses opinion on that lol sorry mate


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2010)

Haha look how the tables have turned, here I am asking you for advice and a couple of months ago I was the one that designed your training routine :lol: - shows how far you've come!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Aw yeah :lol: well i am a quick learner :innocent: lol quite funny that tho! Lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2010)

Haha to be fair, it's what this site is all about, sharing information and advice.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

rdfp22 said:


> Haha to be fair, it's what this site is all about, sharing information and advice.


exactly mate, if i didnt come on here i wouldnt know any of the stuff i know now, id be in the gym training like a bicep boy :lol: thank god for ukm!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2010)

Trained shoulders today:

Military Press:

15 x 30kg (warm up)

10 x 40kg

10 x 50kg

8 x 50kg

DB Side Raises:

8 x 10kg

8 x 10kg

8 x 10kg

8 x 10kg (like to keep these light get a great pump)

Seated Machine Press:

15 x 51kg

10 x 59kg

10 x 63.5kg

8 x 68kg (got so much more in me on these I think so will smash them up next week)

Reverse Pec-Deck:

10 x 3 plates

10 x 4 plates

10 x 4 plates

10 x 4 plates (first time I've done this exercise so was just feeling it out, but will definitely up the weight next week)

Followed this with 20 minutes incline medium-pace walking.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

good workout mate! nice mil pressing


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> good workout mate! nice mil pressing


Cheers mate, still think I've got more in me on those for sure.

Shoulders seem to be quite a strong body part for me, so next week I'll be pushing it even further see what I can achieve.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

you gona go for more reps or up the weight ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2010)

Up the weight and aim for 5-8 on each set, except the warm up.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice one, 55 or 60 ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2010)

60 probably, definitely feel up to that.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

good stuff  , you doing it free bar or in like a smith machine or something ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2010)

Free bar with a spotter mate.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

good stuff


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2010)

Trained arms today:

CGBP:

20 x 40kg

8 x 60kg

8 x 70kg

6 x 80kg (PB)

Preacher Curls:

8 x 30kg

8 x 40kg

6 x 40kg

Dips:

12 x BW

10 x BW +15kg

10 x BW +15kg

7 x BW +15kg

Barbell Curls:

10 x 30kg

10 x 30kg

10 x 30kg

V-bar Pushdowns:

8 x 5 plates

8 x 7 plates

8 x 7 plates

25 minutes cardio afterwards.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

fs mate thats a strong cgbp! i cant even bench that normally yet :lol: whats your bench like ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2010)

Last 2 reps on 80 were assisted, but even so a PB. Funnily enough my normal bench has never been above 80. My chest is so weak compared to triceps (which are my strongest body part).

If there was one thing I could wish for it'd be a decent chest haha mine's [email protected]!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

still assisted is still pushed out either way! whats your bench at anyway mate outa curiosity  ?, yeah i can tell tris are your strong point! lol, dont worry mate the chest will come soon enough :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2010)

PB bench at the moment is 80kg for 4.

I usually just rep 60 and 70 at the moment though.

Plus I guess I'm on a calorie deficit as well so my strength isn't likely to increase.

Once I'm back from holiday my priority will be adding mass to chest!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

still good and more than me! i'l catch up soon but  lol.. good man! you got any long term goals ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2010)

15st lean is the long term goal mate.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

so you just training to look good yeah ?, im sure you'l get there soon enough mate


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2010)

Yeah competing isn't in my thoughts at the moment, but who knows if I achieve the size I want I might consider it.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

least youve got a goal to aim for  some folk just start training not knowing what they want and i think thats pointless cause it loses you lots of motivation


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2010)

Legs and Abs today:

Leg Press:

25 x 150kg

10 x 200kg

8 x 220kg

6 x 240kg

Leg Extensions

2 x drop-sets, no idea what the weight was though

Lying Leg Curls

8 x 7 plates

8 x 8 plates

8 x 9 plates

Seated Hammy Curl

8 x 9 plates

8 x 10 plates

8 x 10 plates

Seated Calf Raises

15 x ? plates

15 x ? plates

Standing Calf Raises

12 x 120 (lbs or kgs no idea)

12 x 120

12 x 120

Incline Crunches

3 x 15

Captain's Chair

2 x 15


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2010)

Didn't train today but went and played squash with some mates... unbeaten if you're asking :thumb:

Good session really worked up a sweat - still got some ability since my school days of competitive squash!


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

hi rp wat diet u on to start cutting!! im desperate to loose the gut and get my body fat down and how much cardio do u do ???


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2010)

Diet-wise just low carbs mate high protein, medium to high fats.

Cardio, just do 30 minutes after each weight session except legs, which is 5 days a week and 30-45 minutes fasted low intensity in the mornings.


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

sorry i bit confused 35-40mins in the mornings!! is that cardio or weights

i already do about 15 mins after each weight training session but gonna up it to half hour and gonna go for a bike ride in the mornings for 30 mins or so how does that sound!!??


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2010)

Yeah 30-45 minutes fasted cardio in the morning before breakfast, then an additional 20-30 minutes light cardio after a weights session.

That sounds fine just make sure you're working at a decent rate and not taking it too easy, you should be working up a sweat at medium intensity.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

hi hi hi

No squats................?

Whats your height and weight :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2010)

Callofthewild said:


> hi hi hi
> 
> No squats................?
> 
> Whats your height and weight :thumbup1:


No squats due to shortened Achilles' tendon - can't even get half parallel let alone parallel.

6ft1, 78kg


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

rdfp22 said:


> No squats due to *shortened Achilles' tendon* - can't even get half parallel let alone parallel.
> 
> 6ft1, 78kg


How'd you end up with that?

You gettin any physio for it or what stretches are you doing to help lengthen it?

:thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

rdfp22 said:


> No squats due to shortened Achilles' tendon - can't even get half parallel let alone parallel.
> 
> 6ft1, *78Kg*


Yay im heavier than someone  lmao although doesnt really count cause your cutting! Lol good workout yesterday mate thats some good leg pressing!


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

Callofthewild said:


> How'd you end up with that?
> 
> You gettin any physio for it or what stretches are you doing to help lengthen it?
> 
> :thumbup1:


Basically when I was a kid I used to walk up on the balls of my feet and my Achilles' spent too much time contracted and decided to stay like that!

Saw a physio and there's nothing they can do apart from ease it a little bit by doing lots of stretching, but I always forget to do it and it has made little difference so far.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Yay im heavier than someone  lmao although doesnt really count cause your cutting! Lol good workout yesterday mate thats some good leg pressing!


Haha god damn it I can't be the lightest!

Just you lot wait until I get a calorie surplus in me and some proper strength training you'll all be put to shame :tongue:

So long as you don't start outlifting me I'm happy :laugh:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lmao! I think my lifts will be behind you for a while :tongue: lol whats your heaviest on the major lifts?


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Lmao! I think my lifts will be behind you for a while :tongue: lol whats your heaviest on the major lifts?


Haven't worked to 1RM on quite a few of them, but I'll give you an idea:

Bench, 90kg

Deadlift - have worked up to 140 for reps but never 1RM

Military Press - have worked up to 50 for 2 sets of 10, so 1RM will be much higher

Don't squat, but Leg Press was 240kg for 8 the other day, again no idea on 1RM

Haven't really done any 1RM whilst cutting tbh, don't see the point!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Good lifts! Only one im close to is mil press lol im at 40kg for 5x5, my deadlifts 100kg for 5 but aint tryed it in a while as im just trying to progress each week and currently at 92.5kg for 5x5, and bench is 65kg for a triple on free bar.. Got a fair bit of catching up to do! Lol ive never really took a 1RM sept from bench but was in a power rack so i dont count it and squat 1RM just now is 100kg and only reason i took that was to see how close i was to beating bri in our squat race lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

Still good lifts mate considering you haven't been training long either!

My chest is a serious weak point I need to work on that, along with biceps.

Can't wait to get off cutting and start smashing some heavy weights.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

thanks buddy!

yeah get those weights up boy! lol you can do it


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> Good lifts! Only one im close to is mil press lol im at 40kg for 5x5, my deadlifts 100kg for 5 but aint tryed it in a while as im just trying to progress each week and currently at 92.5kg for 5x5, and bench is 65kg for a triple on free bar.. Got a fair bit of catching up to do! Lol ive never really took a 1RM sept from bench but was in a power rack so i dont count it and squat 1RM just now is 100kg and only reason i took that was to see how close i was to beating bri in our squat race lol


You don't stand a chance little man!


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

Trained chest today:

Bench Press

20 x 40kg (warm up)

10 x 60kg

8 x 70kg

6 x 80kg

Pec Deck:

12 x 6 plates

10 x 8 plates

10 x 9 plates

8 x 10 plates

Hammer Strength Chest Press:

10 x 43.2kg

10 x 53.2kg

10 x 63.2kg

8 x 73.2kg

Cable X-overs:

10 x ?

10 x ?

10 x ?

10 x ? (this machine was in plates but weirdly marked so not sure on the actual weight, but was ramped up each set)


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Good sesh mate well done! What way was the cable x over machine marked like?


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

good benching


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Good sesh mate well done! What way was the cable x over machine marked like?


Well there are 5 small plates marked 1-5, then another 5 plates marked 1-5, then another 5 plates marked 6-10, then another 5 marked 1-5. It's a really old machine. If I were to hazard a guess, I'd say the first 5 were 5lbs each maybe and the others are 10lbs each, maybe even 10lbs and 20lbs, who knows. I just judge the number of plates each time by eye and feel.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Sounds rather dodgy lol as long as it felt heavy who cares!


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2010)

Exactly, to be honest I only use the cross overs at the end to get a good stretch and a decent amount of blood flowing into the muscle, so the weight isn't as important on this exercise as for the others.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahh i see and that is true enough just really slow form to get the stretch


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2010)

Yeah exactly, I just like them to finish off and get a good pump.

As for today, trained back, but was really tired as was at the casino until 3.30am taking down the poker tournament there 

Deadlifts:

12 x 60kg

10 x 100kg

3 x 140kg :blush: pretty sh!t I know haha but I was tired... :whistling:

Pulldowns

8 x 60kg

8 x 70kg

8 x 80kg

8 x 90kg

Seated Cable Row:

8 x 8 plates

8 x 8 plates

8 x 8 plates

Reverse Pec Deck

10 x 4 plates

10 x 4 plates

10 x 5 plates (not gonna do this exercise any more find it really strange movement feels really odd and uncomfortable)

So overall, a crap workout... :ban: :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

wasnt crap you knob! still pulled a 140 deadlift  lol.. win any cash at the casino :cool2: ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> wasnt crap you knob! still pulled a 140 deadlift  lol.. win any cash at the casino :cool2: ?


Yeah mate, came 3rd in the tournament and got £100 odd quid. My best mate came 1st. Between us we knocked every single player out on the final table :lol:

That's two cashes in two days for me on the poker


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice one  how much did your mate win?


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2010)

He got £200 I think!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice! yous should have split the total to 150 each :whistling: lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2010)

Haha I know we should have. Played again tonight and got knocked out the tournament but won £350 on cash games, and my mate split the tournament 5-ways taking home £850, so another successful night  and yes, it's now 4.40am so I'm sleeping haha


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2010)

Haven't trained for a few days chaps as have been graduating :smartass:

Will be back on it starting Monday for one last week before I go on holiday!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Congrats on graduating mate well done!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

All i hear from you RP is, will be starting soon... trainings been off will start soon....starting properly etc..

LOL.

Well done on graduating mate, get it together after holiday. :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2010)

\ said:


> All i hear from you RP is, will be starting soon... trainings been off will start soon....starting properly etc..
> 
> LOL.
> 
> Well done on graduating mate, get it together after holiday. :thumb:


Haha you cheeky cvnt just you wait! I've maintained strength nicely during my cut with some lifts increasing slightly so can't wait to get on it after holiday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lmao! Whats the training plan for this week before the hols?


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2010)

Depleting this week... keep training nice and intense, probably high volume, high cardio. Different body part each day!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Sounds good! Where u off on holiday?


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2010)

Florida - 3 weeks of sun!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

I hate you xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

Trained chest today, light and high reps:

Bench Press

50kg x 20

60kg x 15

60kg x 15

50kg x 20

Pec Deck

5 plates x 20

6 plates x 20

6 plates x 20

HammerStrength Chest Press

50kg x 20

50kg x 20

50kg x 20

Cable Crossovers

FST-7 on 8 plates


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

*LEGS*

Leg Press

25 x 150kg

25 x 200kg

15 x 200kg

Leg Extension

10 x 49kg

10 x 49kg

10 x 49kg

Lying Hamstring Curl

12 x 8 plates

12 x 8 plates

12 x 7 plates

Seated Hamstring Curl

12 x 8 plates

12 x 9 plates

12 x 10 plates

Standing Calf Raise

25 x 95kg

25 x 95kg

20 x 90kg

Seated Individual Calf Raise

20 x 6 plates

20 x 6 plates


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

good sessions mate, just taking it easy before the holiday :thumbup1: ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

Yeah mate just keeping it light, decent intensity, high reps(ish)!


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

Shoulders & Triceps

Military Press

12 x 40kg

12 x 40kg

12 x 40kg

8 x 40kg

Side Raises

15 x 8kg x 3

Seated Machine Press

12 x 54.5kg

12 x 60kg

12 x 68kg

Dips

10 x BW x 4

V-bar Pushdowns

12 x 5 plates

12 x 6 plates

10 x 7 plates


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2010)

BACK & BICEPS

Deadlift

12 x 70kg (warmup)

10 x 90kg

8 x 110kg

3 x 140kg

Pulldowns

10 x 60kg

10 x 70kg

10 x 75kg

Seated Row

10 x 8 plates

10 x 8 plates

8 x 8 plates

8 x 8 plates

Barbell Curl

10 x 30kg

10 x 30kg

10 x 30kg

25 minutes cardio.

boom.


----------

